# Fishing



## Ry2017

Hello everyone!
Im after some advice on fishing in or around Hukuba in January. Not sure if its possible that time of year. Would love the opportunity whilst my sons and I are there. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks 
Deborah


----------



## myrrh

Ry2017 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Im after some advice on fishing in or around Hukuba in January. Not sure if its possible that time of year. Would love the opportunity whilst my sons and I are there. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Deborah


There is no "Hukuba" in Japan. Are you talking about Hakuba? If so, yes, there's plenty of fishing...as long as you're willing and able to tunnel through the 8-10 _*meters*_ of snow they'll have on the ground in January.

Good luck! :snowman:


----------



## Ry2017

I realise there will be fishing in the area but was unsure if any is possible in winter due to ice and snow, hence the question. Thought they may do ice fishing.
Obviously I miss spelt Hakuba, thanks for pointing that out, super helpful and didn't make me feel stupid at all.


----------



## myrrh

Ry2017 said:


> I realise there will be fishing in the area but was unsure if any is possible in winter due to ice and snow, hence the question. Thought they may do ice fishing.
> Obviously I miss spelt Hakuba, thanks for pointing that out, super helpful and didn't make me feel stupid at all.


As you are planning to go there in January, you know that Hakuba is a famous ski resort especially known for the 11+ meters (33+ feet) of snow they get _on average_ in January and February. (You could be going to Hakuba for no other reason--it's a tiny village located high in the mountains and known for nothing else.) Every single link in English about this tiny village explains this--when you reserved your tickets to go skiing in Hakuba, you would have read about it in some detail. 

I have been there in winter; the snow drifts are higher than many buildings, and a number of businesses can only be entered through carefully groomed corridors made through the snow. What kind of fishing (ice or otherwise) _could_ be available under these conditions? (Serious question.)


----------



## myrrh

Ry2017 said:


> Obviously I miss spelt Hakuba, thanks for pointing that out, super helpful and didn't make me feel stupid at all.


Oh, and clarifying the name wasn't meant to "make you feel stupid," but to, you know, confirm the name of the city. There are a lot of cities in Japan.


----------

